# Birthday party location for six year old in Rehab



## Neihu

My daughter is turning six and has been to some crazy elaborate birthday parties in clubs and villas with several entertainers and lions and dog shows and ponies and bouncy castles and, and, and! Parents are always invited - sometimes there is full meals, sometimes buffets, but always over the top. This is addition to a class party where they bring cake and goody bags for the class.

We live in an apartment in Rehab and don't know what to do. Obviously our daughter wants a party like her friends, but we not want to spend thousands of dollars on a child's birthday party. Her grandparents will be here so we won't even have a spare room to set up games and things at home. And we don't have the space to accommodate the parents and nannies too. 

Any suggestions or what we can do, or please share what you did for your child's birthday party. Thank you!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ohh dear I do feel for you. I have been to a few parties that sound very much like the ones your daughter has attended and they are OTT in a scale you cannot imagine.
It is hard as your child of course wants what her friends have had plus a 6 year old doesn't understand why she can't have the same.
What is your daughter into?

What about ice skating? 
A trip to the cinema then for a burger..


Maiden


----------



## aykalam

Neihu said:


> My daughter is turning six and has been to some crazy elaborate birthday parties in clubs and villas with several entertainers and lions and dog shows and ponies and bouncy castles and, and, and! Parents are always invited - sometimes there is full meals, sometimes buffets, but always over the top. This is addition to a class party where they bring cake and goody bags for the class.
> 
> We live in an apartment in Rehab and don't know what to do. Obviously our daughter wants a party like her friends, but we not want to spend thousands of dollars on a child's birthday party. Her grandparents will be here so we won't even have a spare room to set up games and things at home. And we don't have the space to accommodate the parents and nannies too.
> 
> Any suggestions or what we can do, or please share what you did for your child's birthday party. Thank you!


Ask inside the club, they do birthday parties for kids. I'm not sure about prices but they must have a range of options to suit different budgets. I have in the past seen clowns and entertainers, but you'll need to find out if this is included in the hire price. 

The advantage of the club is that the kids can run outdoors and you don't need to tidy up afterwards.


----------



## charleen

I have always told our daughter (turning 7 soon) that we can't have everyone come to the house(I don't want everyone as I don't know all the mommies and daddies that well but I don't tell her that) I tell her we can do the cake and small things at school and then for her party at home we invite family and a few kids she knows at home. She likes this as they get to play be together. But some kids like to have parties out so I think the club is nice as then yes you don't need to clean up, Or a good kid friendly place to eat, some at City stars. Also some people actually rent a villa garden for the party. Can be expensive can be ok.


----------



## Neihu

charleen said:


> I have always told our daughter (turning 7 soon) that we can't have everyone come to the house(I don't want everyone as I don't know all the mommies and daddies that well but I don't tell her that) I tell her we can do the cake and small things at school and then for her party at home we invite family and a few kids she knows at home. She likes this as they get to play be together. But some kids like to have parties out so I think the club is nice as then yes you don't need to clean up, Or a good kid friendly place to eat, some at City stars. Also some people actually rent a villa garden for the party. Can be expensive can be ok.


This is a big part of it. I teach the same grade my daughter is in and I do not want my students and their parents at my place. Especially she we have been to some stunning villas and I not want her to be the "poor kid" at school. Our place is fine, but not comparable!
I may look into hiring a villa for the day - I guess I just have to set a budget and suck it up!
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## charleen

I was a teacher at the school once too and know how you feel. I have always told my daughter that we don't just invite any people to our home. We invite those that love us and we love them. Family and friends that we are with all the time and share our lives with. In this day and age she knows that not everyone out there is as nice as they seem and she knows we keep to the friends that we know well. There is a money factor but she likes the idea of seeing one or two of her friends at a party and being able to play with them. But if you must for appearances sake do the whole "shebang!" then yeah use a villa or a club...


----------



## Sonrisa

My kids have also been in some hideusly extravagant parties. THe parents were so busy making sure that the everything was in order, greeting, getting the clowns and puppet dancers in time, that they had zero interaction with their child and their friends. 

I am poor, or at least not rich... but have hosted parties that my kids and their friends have loved and remember dearly, there is absolutely no need to spend lots of money or to get the clowns/dog show/ zoo, inflatable castle in or even to give them delicious food. Just invite a small number (she is 6, she gets to invite six friends), no parents allowed, and organise games that are fun, like treasure hunt, dances (shakira and the like work a lot better than traditional kiddy tunes), competition or even a game of twister. 

You can also pick up a theme, like a pirate party, a princess tea party, or a christmas party with Santa's visit included, a Chefs party where they get to cook. Google and get inspired. 

The trick is that YOU get involved and make sure they are having fun!


----------



## Neihu

I am happy to invite her close friends, but am not sure how comfortable the parents would be dropping their kids off when they don't know my husband and I ( although as teachers, we do have a presence in the school). I would appreciate any thoughts on this? The parties we have been to seem very family (and nanny) oriented. 

I know what you mean about limited interaction. I went to one party and the three month sibling
spent the one time in a stroller, despite having grandparents around and I am sure any number 
of people that would be happy to hold him. 

Back home we have home parties without entertainers and home made cakes and games and they have always gone off well. Maybe that is what I should stick to instead of trying do do it the way
her friends do it. It's not until january so we have some time to figure it out.


----------



## MaidenScotland

We never want our children to feel left out, but at the end of the day it is your child and your childs party so do it your way.. Don't forget if you do lavish lavish this year you will be expected to top it the following years.

birthday parties here and I have been to a good few and also had to organise some are imo no better than that Gypsy Wedding programme that was on tv. Nothing wrong with parcel the parcel, musical chairs etc.


----------



## charleen

Neihu said:


> I am happy to invite her close friends, but am not sure how comfortable the parents would be dropping their kids off when they don't know my husband and I ( although as teachers, we do have a presence in the school). I would appreciate any thoughts on this? The parties we have been to seem very family (and nanny) oriented.
> 
> I know what you mean about limited interaction. I went to one party and the three month sibling
> spent the one time in a stroller, despite having grandparents around and I am sure any number
> of people that would be happy to hold him.
> 
> Back home we have home parties without entertainers and home made cakes and games and they have always gone off well. Maybe that is what I should stick to instead of trying do do it the way
> her friends do it. It's not until january so we have some time to figure it out.


I made my daughter's cake and she loved it. I did a normal chocolate cake(pan size) and covered it with green frosting(grass) then made pink, white, yellow clouds and add little plastic Pegasus ponies on each cloud. Covered the cake in rainbow sprinkles and she was happy! Cost a tiny price of what it is to buy one here.
I even handed out some goodies to the kids that came and that was cheap too. I think having the parents come or go is up to them. I don't care either way as they are our friends or we want to get to know them. We invite carefully. We also told all the kids they could come dressed up. That was it. They took care of the rest of the fun..just playing and enjoying the day,,plus happy birthday with the cake and then presents to our girl of course. No big deal.


----------



## Sonrisa

Neihu said:


> I am happy to invite her close friends, but am not sure how comfortable the parents would be dropping their kids off when they don't know my husband and I ( although as teachers, we do have a presence in the school). I would appreciate any thoughts on this? The parties we have been to seem very family (and nanny) oriented.
> 
> .


Thing is if you have the parents staying, then you have to entertain (and feed) the parents, and the nannies, so you will find yourself busy taking care of the adults with small talk and offering canapes when you should be entertaining your little guest. 

I think you are worrying too much, I have my children friends staying for lunch and play at least twice a week, sometimes more than one , sometimes they both have friends at the same time, sleepovers aren't uncommon (not with my 4 years old, but with my 6 years old) most parents seem perfectly happy leaving their children in my house even if they don't know me. 

I am over the moon when my kids get invited to parties and I am not "asked" to accompany them.

I don't have a nanny, or grandparents nearby, so I LOVE it when I have other parents of classmates taking care of my children. 

The only time I was a little uncomfortable was when my daughter was invited to a party in Katameya that involved being driven in a minibus with some of her class mates from and to Maadi, I spent the whole time worrying myself sick. I did call the mother at least ten times to make sure that my daughter was ok. THe mother must have thought I was totally nuts. It was not the leaving my daughter with them during the party what made me unconfortable, but the fact that se was being driven in a minibus. 

So there. I dont' think they will be unconfortable


----------



## Lanason

I really feel for you guys with small kids over here. Its a very different culture. The kids party (and wedding later) is as much about social standing and re-asserting the level in society.

Thankfully my kids are older.

Show and glitz are normal - people prefer Big Villas on main noisy main roads, so they can be seen. It's not wrong or right just different.

My view is do the party the way you are comfortable, not because you are expected.

If you wanna do the Western way then do so. Kids parties in the UK are small affairs and simple but close and personal.


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> It's not wrong or right just different.


One of my daughter's classmates threw a massive and ridiculously expensive party last year. In my view, spending LE500K on a 12 year old's birthday party at the JW Marriott (oh yes they did) is definitely wrong on so many levels. 

As a parent I am not willing to let my daughter believe that this is OK, when there are so many children in this country who can't afford the basics. She was not allowed to attend (by me)


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> One of my daughter's classmates threw a massive and ridiculously expensive party last year. In my view, spending LE500K on a 12 year old's birthday party at the JW Marriott (oh yes they did) is definitely wrong on so many levels.
> 
> As a parent I am not willing to let my daughter believe that this is OK, when there are so many children in this country who can't afford the basics. She was not allowed to attend (by me)





aykalam said:


> . . . . is definitely wrong on so many levels.
> 
> . . . . . . She was not allowed to attend (by me)


I don't think its wrong. If thats how the parents wish to spend their money then fine, however I think it is totally over the top.
Personally, I would have let my children go to the JW and explained to them about it.

But it's how you explain that to your children which is important. Within your circle of friends and acquaintances you may find yourself at the top, middle or bottom of the group in terms of financial resources. This makes it tough sometimes.

We have close friends in the UK (who are not well off) and we often would like to go out for a nice meal with them. They cant afford it - so do we offer to pay and then they feel embarrassed that we are giving them "charity". Or solution is to invite them over for a meal at our house. 

I guess that's what makes us all different, our values and variations of right and wrong.  The important thing is being able to discuss these differences openly and without prejudice.:clap2:


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> I don't think its wrong. If thats how the parents wish to spend their money then fine, however I think it is totally over the top.
> Personally, I would have let my children go to the JW and explained to them about it.


Put it this way, IMHO it is morally wrong. This is, of course, only my opinion, but I am consequent and therefore I would not want my daughter to take part in such extravagance. The reasons why were indeed explained to her.


----------

